# Graduate opportunities



## nickdr1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there!

I understand this might be a hard question to answer, but thought I would pick your brains over this.
I am a 21 yr old student back in the UK and have a personal ambition to work abroad once graduating next summer. I am on course for a very high 2:1 in Geography and Politics and am very interested in resource management/logistics and geopolitics in general! I'm currently undertaking dissertation research into expat experiences abroad - and have always been fascinated and excited by expat communities (especially after visiting HK 2 years ago!).

I just want to get a little idea of what opportunities I might find out in HK for a young university graduate? Will I be up against more preferable (older, more experienced) expats, with a much more desirable CV to a company? Or does an appetite to learn and expand potential become attractive for HK employers?

Aside from this...do any of you know of any graduate opportunities in your own field/company or career? Or even of any contacts who could give me advice on looking for a challenge after uni?
Would really appreciate any advice/support - sorry for the horrendously long post though!

Nick


----------

